# Very Fun..History Channel games



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.history.com/expedition/game/

This is the best, but the History Channel website has some very cool stuff.
We have been playing Expedition all morning. Warning! Addictive!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Simon and I almost came to blows over who got to play next!
Now.. he is doing some math sheets...I wonder what I should do over on my side of the rtoom while he works.........?


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Chicken -- I'd just like to say that I'm not going to thank you for this. I was perusing the forum earlier, found your link, and subsequently did not get even a third of the things I needed to get done today finished. It's four days before Christmas, and seriously, this link is evil.

(but fun)

Tracy


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all.....


----------



## 1Travelingon (May 1, 2005)

It is fun! Thanks for sharing


----------



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

Okay, DD is only 4, but it couldn't hurt to look could it....


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Okay -- Christi will be MIA for the next five hours. 

That game is HORRIBLY addictive. I've been recording the television series, but we haven't watched any of them yet -- I like to get content for us to watch during the cold, dark months of January and February, and that is slated for a few evenings when we just want to cuddle on the sofa and stay warm.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> I've been recording the television series, but we haven't watched any of them yet


When is it on? I can see the the series is for sale for $24, but I can't see when it's going to air.....maybe I should check and see if the library owns it.


----------



## brayberryfarms (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey, does anybody know what I need to do to play the game? I went to the screen and it looks like it's going to load, but it just says it is 4% ready - forever. It never does anything else. Help! It sounds good and we just cancelled cable today, so the kids and I would love to play!
Thanks!


----------



## brayberryfarms (Dec 5, 2009)

Finally got the game to load the next day. Maybe something was stuck on their end. It is addicting, and the kids really enjoyed it. Thanks for the link.

I was wondering if the episodes could be watched online, so I guess maybe only the last one is available. I'll keep watching for it. We don't have cable now, so it would be fun to watch them online.

Thanks!


----------

